# JDEdwards and Excel



## schielrn (Aug 5, 2008)

We use JDEdwards for our General Ledger and was wondering if anyone has linked JDE macros with Excel macros?  I would love to be able to use the 2 together by possibly using sendkeys from Excel to do data entry for me?  Has anyone done this or know of any sites that may assist with this?  I cannot seem to have an Excel macro give focus to JDE.

Thanks.


----------



## schielrn (Aug 5, 2008)

I have found this useful link for using JDE within Reflections:

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=391665

I was also told it can be handled through Client Access, but did not explore that route any further.


----------



## ExcelBiz (Jan 22, 2014)

Realize this is an old post, but here is a way to upload multiple Journal Entries directly from Excel without Z-Tables, through the JDE application layer:

aelliuslynx - YouTube

Hopefully, this helps someone out.


----------

